# Problema con fuente regulada de 9v para pedales



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola , después de leer mucho acerca de este tema (ya que estaba harto de tener un transformador por pedal), me decidi a fabricarme una. De todas las opciones que vi me tiré por esta...
http://www.google.com.uy/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=fuente%20regulada%209v%20gringo&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.scribd.com%2Fdoc%2F61550815%2FFuente-regulada-9v&ei=Zo5KT8rwMMaWgwft-s2WDg&usg=AFQjCNElAGxOMNPOIk3wdJorSNOTUMZK0Q&cad=rja

Muchas impresiones e intentos para que me quedara una PCB correcta, hasta que al final lo logré .

Solde todos los componentes y le puse un transformador que tenia por ahi ( lo unico que se es que tiraba unos 15v, amperaje ni idea).
El primer problema que me surgio fue que al enchufar todo me daba como 10 y algo de volt la salida, pero no habia conectado la tierra, , cuando la conecte me dio 9,10 Volts, cosa que me dio mucha satisafaccion ya que era lo que queria ( bah, si quedaba en 9 justo me hubiera gustado mas, )...
pero bueno, al conectar uno de los pedales (behringer VD-1 [30mA]) funca perfecto, pero mido las otras salidas y me tiran 6 volts, cuando cada uno por separado da 9v y si enchufo un segundo pedal ( Boss chorus CE-3) la salida restante es de 4.7 volts, este ultimo es un Boss DD-5...
¿A que se debe esta disminucion de voltaje? ¿tendra que ver con el transformador que no tiene el amperaje necesario? y de ser asi ¿Que transformador me recomiendan? 
dejo los datos de los pedales detallados
Boss DD-5 
9v     200mA
Boss CE-3
9v       13mA
Behringer VD-1
9v       30mA

Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

Buenas. Si podes subi unas fotos del circuito y del trafo! es posible que la baja de tensión se deba a que el trafo es muy chico o a algun error en el circuito.

Saludos.-


----------



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

el diagrama del circuito:
http://htmlimg1.scribdassets.com/2aufo5stc012dmk3/images/1-5eb98e41a3.png
unas fotos...

















Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

Fijate que los valores de C2 y C3 estan invertidos en el esquema y en la lista (no es importante xq electricamente es lo mismo pero por el lugar en la placa). La fuente que uso yo para los pedales no tiene la resistencia marcada como R1. Proba puenteandola porque te puede estar produciendo una caida de tensión. El trafo por el tamaño debería andar bien.

Saludos.

La tierra no se si es muy necesaria tampoco. Mi fuente no la tiene y no mete ni un ruidito, proba sacandola también (aunque no tendria porque molestar, pero bueno jaja)


----------



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

El tema es que la salida me da 9.10 volts, no creo que sea por el tema de esa resistencia ni la ubicacion de los capacitores la caida de tension, no se muy bien. probare puenteando la resistencia esa igual a ver que pasa...
Saludos,
Gracias



te parece que el transformador deberia funcionar bien? es medio chico a la vista, creo que lo saque de un cargador de un celular


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

De nada. No, los capacitores no cambian nada de nada, era una observación nomas. La resistencia te va a producir una caída de tensión proporcional a la corriente que este circulando, osea... si no hay ninguna carga (ningún pedal enchufado) no vas a tener caída de tensión, y a medida que le agregues consumo por ley de ohm la caída va a aumentar.

Pd: A simple vista el trafo parecería que si... entre los tres pedales no llegas a los 300mA. Los cargadores de celular andan en los 800mA (los nuevos al menos)


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

suicram dijo:


> El tema es que la salida me da 9.10 volts, no creo que sea por el tema de esa resistencia ni la ubicacion de los capacitores la caida de tension, no se muy bien. probare puenteando la resistencia esa igual a ver que pasa...
> Saludos,
> Gracias
> 
> ...


sacale la resistencia y cambia algunos valores

lee el datasheet del 7809


----------



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> De nada. No, los capacitores no cambian nada de nada, era una observación nomas. La resistencia te va a producir una caída de tensión proporcional a la corriente que este circulando, osea... si no hay ninguna carga (ningún pedal enchufado) no vas a tener caída de tensión, y a medida que le agregues consumo por ley de ohm la caída va a aumentar.
> 
> Pd: A simple vista el trafo parecería que si... entre los tres pedales no llegas a los 300mA. Los cargadores de celular andan en los 800mA (los nuevos al menos)




Cyborg16 sos un maestro!!  

ahora me funcionan los tres, aunque me surgio otra cosita.... :enfadado:
al enchufar dos pedales andan barbaro, pero al enchufar el 3º mete tremenda estatica...
le saque solo la R2, y no probe los cambios que me propuso The Master
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

Gracias, de nada jaja. mmm, R2 sacaste? (la del led). Ehhhh, anda mal con los tres al mismo tiempo o con uno en particular? osea... por separado andan todos bien?


----------



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

uh no, perdón. jeje saque la R1. ya estoy medio abombado con todo esto...
cada uno por separado anda muy bien, incluso con 2 a la vez el tema es cuando le conecto el 3º

con dos a la vez casi ni ruido mete


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

mmm, con cualquier combinación de dos anda bien? No debería meter nada de ruido (igual puede ser la viola o el equipo siempre, no necesariamente la fuente)


----------



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

uh, ahora veo que el problema es cuando pongo el Delay y el Chorus, esos dos juntos hacen que funcione mal ... porque puede ser esto?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

Fijate que un pedal no tenga masa positiva y el otro masa negativa.. Ahi estarias en problemas. (Fijate el dibujito de atras que te dice la polaridad)


----------



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

son todos iguales esos, del negativo al centro...


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mmmm. Tenes para probar uno con batería y el otro enchufado? otras combinaciones de cables por si alguno esta andando mal?


----------



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

probe todo, enchufado de diferentes maneras...
enchufe la disto con el chorus a la fuente y el delay a otra que tengo y queda perfecto
tambien probe el delay y la disto a la fuente y el chorus a la otra y tambien funcionan bien
y el delay y el chorus a la fuente y la disto a la fuente por separado y ahi si genera el riudo


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

Anda a saber que esta pasando! (la respuesta que todos queremos escuchar ) jajaja. La verdad que no se me ocurre! supongo que la solucion mas facil es usar el que menos consuma con bateria. Igual es raro.


----------



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

siiiiii, me deja como loco....
y bueno si tiene que ser asi, será (por lo menos eliminé una de las fuentes, jeje) y me inicié en esta cuestión del DIY.
Me queda en el tintero, probar lo que me dijo The master, igual voy a ver si puedo conectarlos con alguna fuente de un amigo que sepa que funciona bien, para ver si mete el ruido maldito. para no quemarme el coco.
Saludos y muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 26, 2012)

Si, agregando un poco de filtrado si viene por ahi se solucionaría. De nada.

Saludos.-


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

se te puede meter ruido a traves del cable del alimentacion,ya que segun sea el largo del mismo se te meten ruidos,yo te aconsejo meterle un capacitor a masa de 10uF,otro de 0.047uF y un ultimo de 680pF o mas chico a la entrada de alimentacion de los pedales,si es posible en la plaqueta misma


----------



## suicram (Feb 26, 2012)

Gracias the master por tirarme otra solucion, lo investigare mañana, porque ahora ya no me da la capocha... por lo de cable de alimentacion te referis a las salidas de 9v no? igual lo que me parece mas raro es que pase al enchufar el delay junto con los otros, ahora probe el delay solito para ver que tal iba y anda 10 puntos, y con la distorsion mete ruido, y con el chorus tambien, osea que el tema es cuando conecto el delay con los otros (se ve que es medio egoista el hdp) no le gusta nada compartir su fuente...


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

suicram dijo:


> Gracias the master por tirarme otra solucion, lo investigare mañana, porque ahora ya no me da la capocha... por lo de cable de alimentacion te referis a las salidas de 9v no? igual lo que me parece mas raro es que pase al enchufar el delay junto con los otros, ahora probe el delay solito para ver que tal iba y anda 10 puntos, y con la distorsion mete ruido, y con el chorus tambien, osea que el tema es cuando conecto el delay con los otros (se ve que es medio egoista el hdp) no le gusta nada compartir su fuente...


Mira,cuando el cable de alimentacion no esta aislado con tierra,o sea positivo y negativo,suele traer problemas ya que se te meten ruidos y son amplificados,si el problemas con el delay,proba en poner esta configuracion que te dije y verifica


----------



## suicram (Feb 27, 2012)

The Master dijo:


> Mira,cuando el cable de alimentacion no esta aislado con tierra,o sea positivo y negativo,suele traer problemas ya que se te meten ruidos y son amplificados,si el problemas con el delay,proba en poner esta configuracion que te dije y verifica
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68085



Hola de vuelta!!
The Master, vos me decis que elabore otro circuito con esos condensadores antes de los pedales?
Disculpen mi ignorancia pero no tengo mucha idea de todo esto, me meti a hacerlo medio de bandido


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 28, 2012)

Buenas. Es lo que dice, si. Igual primero trata de agregarle más filtrado a tu placa y si no anda recién hace eso. La idea igual es meter los capacitores adentro de los pedales de ser posible porque sino va a ser incomodo. 

Saludos.-


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola a todos, a ver si me pueden ayudar.
Me han regalado un trafo que dice 12V 500mA (Voltaje de salida 18,4V en vacio), lo he desarmado para experimentar y la cosa es así:
En el secundario: 13,1Vca
Rectificado onda completa 1N4007 * 4: 11,45Vcc
Filtrado 1000uf * 25v: Ya mencionado arriba.
Colocando un 7812 a la salida: 11,9Vcc ¿porqué? ._. Ni con un electrolítico luego de este aumenta.
No comprendo por qué no me da los 12V. Es porque la tensión del secundario es muy poca ¿y debería ser de 15V al menos?

Y a este trafo le quisiera adaptar el circuito que adjunto para alimentar unos 3 pedales, me gustaría su opinión y que me digan si con colocar esa plaqueta luego del rectificado ya estaría o hay algún circuito mejor.

Por el momento alimento mis pedales con una fuente vieja ATX de PC regulando los 12V con un 7809, pero es demasiado aparatosa e incómoda, por ello quiero hacerme una ideal para esto.

Espero recomendaciones, saludos y gracias.

PD: La resistencia del led fue calculada por si se conecta a otra fuente de 12


----------



## Cyborg16 (Abr 18, 2013)

Buenas. Si en el secundario del trafo tenés 13,1 Vca después de rectificarlo deberías tener unos 18,5V (13.1 * √2). Así que por ahí ya hay algo que no está andando del todo bien. Si a la entrada del regulador no llegas a los 12V a la salida nunca vas a poder llegar a esa tensión, es normal. Verifica que el puente esté correctamente armado. La corriente igual me parece poca para tres pedales. Tendrías que ver el consumo individual y sumarlos, pero igual vas a estar muy jugado, te recomiendo usar otro trafo.
El circuito que adjuntaste esta bien.

Saludos.

PD: Midiendo después del rectificador con el capacitor conectado cuánto te da? 11,9 V igual está perfecto. Los reguladores tienen una tolerancia y al pedal no le va a hacer nada esa tensón.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola.

Si tienes una fuente de 12Vdc 500mA, no sé, Cuál es tu problema. Sólo debes conectarla al regulador de 9V (LM7809), y problema solucionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 19, 2013)

Gracias por responder  
y ante las dudas, les hice un dibujo con mis mediciones.
Creo que si conecto la otra plaquetita a la salida de la fuente con algún pico de tensión revienta el capacitor ya que es de 25v y la fuente me entrega 18,4 (en vacio, con carga no he probado si disminuye).
Pedales tengo: Proco Rat, MXR Micro Amp y un Fuzz (ni idea el modelo, copié el diagrama y no tenía especificaciones) según he leído estos no consumen más de 100ma cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Abr 19, 2013)

En el dibujo pones un 7809 y tu medición es de 11,9V? Si es así está andando mal el regulador. Si es un error en el dibujo nada más igual cambia el 7812 por un 7809 como dijo elaficionado porque los pedales suelen andar a 9V. Y básicamente conecta todo, medi la salida y si está entre 8,55 y 9,45 V que son los margenes de tolerancia del regulador conectá todos los pedales y probalos! Si la tensión baja a menos de 8,55V con los pedales enchufados lo más probabale es que el trafo no te alcance, pero dudo que pase si decís que consumen 100mA c/u.

Saludos.

PD: una vez que este todo andando verificá la temperatura del regulador y de ser necesario ponele un disipador.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 19, 2013)

Hola.

El regulador que tienes es 7809 ó 7812.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 19, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El regulador que tienes es 7809 ó 7812.
> 
> ...


 perdón, ando con varias cosas en la cabeza  ya lo corregí
como escribí arriba es un *"7812"* el que puse en esa fuente.

El regulador "7809" es otro tema, el definitivo que está en la plaqueta casera.

Cyborg16 buenos datos, los tendré en cuenta


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 21, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> perdón, ando con varias cosas en la cabeza  ya lo corregí
> como escribí arriba es un *"7812"* el que puse en esa fuente.
> 
> El regulador "7809" es otro tema, el definitivo que está en la plaqueta casera.
> ...


Dime para que queres poner un 7812 y luego un 7809 para alimentar esos pedales.Estas poniendo un C. I. demas.Aparte aunque te de en vacio 18V cuando le colocas carga se baja un poco la tension ya que los C.I. necesitan 3V mas de lo que regulan.Si tomamos en cuenta que un 7812 necesita minimo 15V.Aparte esta tambien el tema del rizado,que dependiendo del calculo posiblemente los capacitores que usaste no alcancen a darte los 15V minimos que neceistas (RIZADO)

Segun la capacitancia que tengas tendras una Vmin y Vmax que puede ir desde 12V,en este caso,hasta los 18V.A mayor capacitancia menor diferencia entre Vmax y Vmin.
Es por esto que te digo que dependiendo del capacitor de filtro que tenes tendras un diferencia.Si el 7812 necesita 15V para funcionar,y vos calculaste el rizado entre los 12V y los 18V no te va a andar bien.Calcula el rizado para Vmin = 15V


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 21, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Dime para que queres poner un 7812 y luego un 7809 para alimentar esos pedales.Estas poniendo un C. I. demas.


Es solo para experimentar como escribí líneas arriba, he leído bastante teoría y quería comprobarlo en la práctica ya que muchas veces hay anomalías y resultados no esperados  por otro lado el trafo ese tenía la serigrafía dónde iba el integrado  solo tenía que colocarlo y ya.

Al punto que voy es que en la fuente no llegó al voltaje exacto, en cambio si coloco un 7809 "solito" a la salida de una fuente de PC "ATX" de las baratas, sí queda en 9V o un valor muy aproximado al específico.

La pregunta sería dejando de lado la historia de rectificado y filtrado. ¿Tengo que calcular 3Vca por encima del Vcc que deberá entregar el regulador elegido?

Ej.: Quiero 8Vcc, para ello elijo un trafo con secundario de 11Vca mínimo.  

Ω Otro tema, la plaquetita que diseñé según especificaciones de fabricantes de 78XX, la monté con (470uf * 25V) si la llegara a conectar directamente a la salida de la fuente sin modificar con los 18,4V creo que reventaría, porque en teoría he leído que el capacitor de filtrado debe ser 2 veces mayor al voltaje de trabajo para aguantar los picos de la red.
¿Esto es así realmente en la práctica?

Saludos y gracias por las fórmulas


----------



## Cyborg16 (Abr 22, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> La pregunta sería dejando de lado la historia de rectificado y filtrado. ¿Tengo que calcular 3Vca por encima del Vcc que deberá entregar el regulador elegido?



Nop. A lo sumo 3Vcc, pero lee el datasheet del regulador que pienses usar y ahí vas a encontrar los valores máximos y mínimos tanto de entrada como de salida.



alex2040r dijo:


> Otro tema, la plaquetita que diseñé según especificaciones de fabricantes de 78XX, la monté con (470uf * 25V) si la llegara a conectar directamente a la salida de la fuente sin modificar con los 18,4V creo que reventaría, porque en teoría he leído que el capacitor de filtrado debe ser 2 veces mayor al voltaje de trabajo para aguantar los picos de la red.
> ¿Esto es así realmente en la práctica?



Tampoco exactamente. Según tengo entendido se calcula un 50% más. Con ese valor que decís estás medio al límite pero yo creo que debería funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 22, 2013)

Hago un aporte de lo que fui encontrando 
1_Voltaje en el secundario según 78XX elegido.
2_Fuente fija a partir del 317 + fórmula.
3_Fuente 9V transistorizada.
Creo que ahora tenemos suficiente material ¿no?
Buena cooperación 

PD: Encontré este trafo entre los cacharros, vean el tamaño
y según mis cálculos del núcleo debería entregar unos 2A mínimo ¿no?
En rojo los voltajes y en negro las dimensiones del núcleo.
Comparado con un encapsulado TO-220-3 para apreciar el tamaño.

Saludos y muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 24, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> según mis cálculos del núcleo debería entregar unos 2A mínimo ¿no?


(2.1*1.3)/9v= 300mA


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 8, 2013)

Me enconté un trafo de 12+12 * 2A + 1 cap. de 4700uf * 63V de una fuente de laboratorio que monté hace años y nunca andubo ._.
A partir de esto diseñé un circuito en base a la hoja de datos de “ST” entre otras.
Y faltaría agregarle una protección contra cortos y sobrecargas, ya que no solo será para utilizar varios pedales de forma continua, si no que también tendrá el fin de testear los nuevos pedales que iré fabricando y no quisiera arruinar el trafo que ahora están saladitos por mis pagos.
Ver el archivo adjunto 91944
Necesito opiniones si voy bien con este diseño o hay que cambiar algo, 
y por otra parte ¿que opinan del protector? lo saqué de otra página y destaco lo siguiente:
SISTEMA DE PROTECCIÓN MEDIANTE RELÉ:
Contra cortocircuitos y sobretensiones,
válido para cualquier fuente de alimentación.
El funcionamiento es de la siguiente manera:
En la primera bornera ira al puente de diodos respectivos + y -
el mismo derivara tensión para alimentar al circuito de protección,
ya que en el puente de diodos hay unos 30V aproximadamente.
El regulador 7812 lo bajara a 12V para alimentar la ya mencionada protección...
En la segunda bornera va colocada la salida de fuente regulada, respectivos + y -
y la tercera bornera es la nueva salida de fuente regulada ya protegida.
Al producirse un corto en esa nueva salida se activara un relé de 12V.
En ese momento se encenderá un led rojo que quedará indicando
que a la salida se produjo un exceso de corriente o un corto,
hasta que no se saque el corto y resetee el pulsador no habrá tensión
ni corriente evitándonos que se produzca la ruptura de nuestra fuente,
(ya que al hacer corto en la salida sin protección la fuente baja la tensión a 0,
pero aumenta la corriente a máximo llevándola a la casi destrucción, si no fuese
porque nuestra fuente tiene una protección interna que a veces no es fiable).
Me extraña la conexión de las tierras ya que anulan a R3 
Ver el archivo adjunto 91850
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## miguelus (May 8, 2013)

Buenas noches alex2040r

Antes de entrar a implementar las protecciones de la fuenta te daré algún consejo.

Primero, todos los Condensadores Electrolíticos, los tienes conectados con la polaridad invertida.

Para obtener 9Voltios estás partiendo de casi 32VCC, en esas condisiones el LM317 estará disipando mucha potencia en forma de calor.

Al tener un transformador de 12 0 12 puedes hacer un Rectificdor de doble onda utilizando el punto medio del Transformador, de esta manera partirías de una tensión de ~16VCC, con esa tensión la disipación del LM317 estaría en unos límites razonables.

Cuando hayas solucionado estos problemas podrás plantearte el agregar las protecciones.

Sal U2


----------



## locodelafonola (May 8, 2013)

hola mi amigo......... te vuelvo a responder porque fuimos a moderacion ..............ya tengo claro que no nesesitas fuente partida..y mi duda era por el trafo.... bien para tu circuito y tomando como base lo que te dijo el compañero mas arriba tenes que conectar el trafo a la placa..... solamente un extremo y punto medio...... ai tenes 12v que al rectificarlo y filtrarlo te algo como 16v en vasio con carga te dara 12o 14v y asi el lm317 no disipa tanto


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 8, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> todos los Condensadores Electrolíticos, los tienes conectados con la polaridad invertida.


Tienes razón, fue un error debido a que hice un esquema rápido en un papel y al pasarlo a paint roté sin darme cuenta, igual no te preocupes que antes de diseñar pcb siempre chequeo estas cosas 



miguelus dijo:


> Para obtener 9Voltios estás partiendo de casi 32VCC, en esas condisiones el LM317 estará disipando mucha potencia en forma de calor.


Tenía la duda de que si tomaba la mitad del bobinado tendría menos corriente  le voy a poner un disipador de fuente ATX de los grandes 



miguelus dijo:


> Al tener un transformador de 12 0 12 puedes hacer un Rectificdor de doble onda utilizando el punto medio del Transformador, de esta manera partirías de una tensión de ~16VCC, con esa tensión la disipación del LM317 estaría en unos límites razonables.


¿Te refieres a solo con 2 diodos y unir los extremos para tener una sola salida y el punto medio de masa? ¿Qué diferencia tiene en recorte de hacerlo con puente normal de 4 diodos?



miguelus dijo:


> Cuando hayas solucionado estos problemas podrás plantearte el agregar las protecciones.
> Sal U2


Podría decirse que ya estaría solucionado 
Saludos 





locodelafonola dijo:


> hola mi amigo......... te vuelvo a responder porque fuimos a moderacion ..............ya tengo claro que no nesesitas fuente partida..y mi duda era por el trafo.... bien para tu circuito y tomando como base lo que te dijo el compañero mas arriba tenes que conectar el trafo a la placa..... solamente un extremo y punto medio...... ai tenes 12v que al rectificarlo y filtrarlo te algo como 16v en vasio con carga te dara 12o 14v y asi el lm317 no disipa tanto


Hola amigo ¿cómo estás?
No recuerdo bien, pero creo que si tomo solo la mitad del bobinado no puedo sacarle los 2A


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2013)

Fijate la protección que le hacen a éste cargador con el transistor ese en serie nomás !

http://electronica.webcindario.com/circuitos/nicad.htm

http://usuarios.multimania.es/emimad/esquemas/cargador/index.htm


----------



## locodelafonola (May 8, 2013)

sip..... le sacas los 2A....... y si note sirve el trafo te conseguis uno de dicroica  (como el del la maquina de humo) te acordas.......y los ejemplos que te da el amigu dosmetros son validos .y aconsejables..


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 10, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate la protección que le hacen a éste cargador con el transistor ese en serie nomás !
> 
> http://electronica.webcindario.com/circuitos/nicad.htm
> 
> http://usuarios.multimania.es/emimad/esquemas/cargador/index.htm


Leí esas líneas y dice que es un indicador de paso de corriente ¿pero cómo protege ante un corto?



locodelafonola dijo:


> sip..... le sacas los 2A....... y si note sirve el trafo te conseguis uno de dicroica  (como el del la maquina de humo) te acordas.......y los ejemplos que te da el amigu dosmetros son validos .y aconsejables..


Ok  ahora me hicieron pensar y recordé los principios básicos de rectificado  si uno no es constante en estas cosas a veces se olvidan... Menos la ley de ohm 

Ya diseñé la pcb de la fuente, la estaré armando entre hoy o mañana dependiendo de mí tiempo libre 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2013)

Sinó ponele una bipin de 12 V de 20 Watts en serie a la salida  protección bien a la antigua  BBB


----------



## locodelafonola (May 10, 2013)

hola alex trata de rectificar en onda completa quees mejor....


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 10, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sinó ponele una bipin de 12 V de 20 Watts en serie a la salida  protección bien a la antigua  BBB


Es una opción fiable y primitiva x'D



locodelafonola dijo:


> hola alex trata de rectificar en onda completa quees mejor....Ver el archivo adjunto 92032


Es en onda completa, pasa que es la forma de conectar con punto medio, como dijo el amigo *miguelus* para sacarle el jugo al núcleo sin recalentar excesivamente el regulador. Media onda sería con un solo diodo; Y con 4 se hace cuando solo tenemos 2 cables (una única salida) 

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 10, 2013)

Encontré el diagrama del protector contra cortos y al estudiarlo creo que funciona.
¿Alguien ya lo ha armado y testeado para garantizarlo/recomendarlo, o hacerle una modificación?


----------



## tinchusbest (May 10, 2013)

Mira aca esta proteccion..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/772662/ _Aca te indica cuando esta en corto y ademas corta la tension de alimentacion del LM317


----------



## locodelafonola (May 10, 2013)

hola que conectes el extremo y punto medio no tiene nada que ver con la rectificaciom  pues es alterna lo que conectas  osea que tiene que ser asi.. Ver el archivo adjunto 68085 y aca te pongo la que yo arme para la maquina de humo porque tambien aparte de la bomba., alimenta el control remoto fijate los capacitores en paralelo con los diodos y el que esta en paraleleo con los electroliticos.....


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 10, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola que conectes el extremo y punto medio no tiene nada que ver con la rectificaciom  pues es alterna lo que conectas  osea que tiene que ser asi...  y aca te pongo la que yo arme para la maquina de humo porque tambien aparte de la bomba., alimenta el control remoto fijate los capacitores en paralelo con los diodos y el que esta en paraleleo con los electroliticos...


Hola amigo, son lo mismo, vasta con ver los gráficos para entenderlo y si estoy errado que alguien me corrija.
Todo depende del transformador que tengamos "puntos de salida" eso es lo que define. 

Fig.1 "Rectificador de onda completa tipo puente doble de Graetz"

Fig.2 "Rectificador de onda completa mediante dos diodos con transformador de punto medio"


----------



## locodelafonola (May 10, 2013)

aver aclremos esto y alli tu confucion ... sip ... el esquema funciona porque en la segunda foto si prestas atencion pones los dos bobimados en paralelo y esta correcto ..y ahora lo que no es correcto que en el negativo esta en la alterna .....si trasladas eso al esquema de mas arriba en el recuadro rojo y armas el circuito con tuesquema te daras cuenta de lo que digo en este caso funciona la fuente com vos decis pero es de media onda y no de onda completa ... funciona para alimentar bobinas y motores y esas cosas pero no para audio  porque tendrias alterna en todas las masas o negativos del circuito  por eso tenes que poner onda completa  y si podes los capacitores  porque alimentas audio..... a eso voy aca te doy unejemplo de como tiene que ser esa es la combinacion de los dos circuitos y no tenes alterna eb el negativo


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 11, 2013)

Por el momento tengo pensado utilizar uno de estos disipadores reciclados de fuente ATX, son de 60x70mm, espesor uno 3 y el otro 5mm. Al menos para hacer las primeras pruebas, si calienta mucho lo reemplazaré por otro más grande.


----------



## elaficionado (May 11, 2013)

Hola.

Esos disipadores se emplean en conjunto con un ventilador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 11, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> aver aclremos esto y alli tu confucion ... sip ... el esquema funciona porque en la segunda foto si prestas atencion pones los dos bobimados en paralelo y esta correcto ..y ahora lo que no es correcto que en el negativo esta en la alterna .....si trasladas eso al esquema de mas arriba en el recuadro rojo y armas el circuito con tuesquema te daras cuenta de lo que digo en este caso funciona la fuente com vos decis pero es de media onda y no de onda completa ... funciona para alimentar bobinas y motores y esas cosas pero no para audio  porque tendrias alterna en todas las masas o negativos del circuito  por eso tenes que poner onda completa  y si podes los capacitores  porque alimentas audio..... a eso voy aca te doy unejemplo de como tiene que serVer el archivo adjunto 92067 esa es la combinacion de los dos circuitos y no tenes alterna eb el negativo


Ya edité el diseño del PCB adjunto imagen de la 2° versión con rectificado 4x4 



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esos disipadores se emplean en conjunto con un ventilador.
> 
> ...


Sí lo sé, lo voy a utilizar dentro de un gabo de fuente con cooler, solo tenía dudas de que no alcanzara a disipar con ese área pequeño que tienen los bloquecitos.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 11, 2013)

hola mi querido amigaso... veo que ya reformaste la placa ...bueno teniendo en cuenta lo que te aconasejo el amigo miguelus.......... te faltan los dos diodos de los extremos del trafo....... asi utilisas toda su potencia ........ creo que no hace falta que modifiques la placa para esos diodos...... pues pueden ir en los cables que van a la fuente .. y ya estaria...yo al menos no veo error........ el amigo miguelus me ayudado en mi proyecto varias veces......y espero que lo siga haciendo... me falta mucho todavia... y el conoce bastante de electronica....cualquier duda ..me avisas ...sabes que siempre voy a darte una mano........juan


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 12, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola mi querido amigaso...
> ...cualquier duda ...me avisas
> ...sabes que siempre voy a darte una mano........juan


Muchas gracias Juan y a los demás que colaboran descartando dudas de forma desinteresada y con mucha calidez


----------



## tinchusbest (May 12, 2013)

Perdon yo me perdi, ¿el transformador tiene tap central o borne central?
Porque el dijo que era un trafo de 12V 500mA,y despues nos volvimos locos poniendo post que no eran talves necesarios......


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 12, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Perdon yo me perdi, ¿el transformador tiene tap central o borne central?
> Porque el dijo que era un trafo de 12V 500mA,y despues nos volvimos locos poniendo post que no eran talves necesarios......


Deseché la idea de ese trafo de fuente comercial (es muy pobre en corriente), 
buscando entre proyectos viejos encontré otro de 12+12 *2A (12-0-12)
Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (May 12, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> Deseché la idea de ese trafo de fuente comercial (es muy pobre en corriente),
> buscando entre proyectos viejos encontré otro de 12+12 *2A (12-0-12)
> Saludos


O sea, tenes esto:
Vpk = V x 1.4142 = (12v + 12v) X 1.4142 = 33.948V ≈ 34V
Si tenemos que sacar el capacitor para filtro seria:
C=2A x 0.01seg. / 34V(Vmax) - 28V(Vmin)= 0.003333F ≈ 3900uF

C=2A x 0.01seg. / 34V(Vmax) - 20V(Vmin)= 0.001428F≈ 2200uF

C = 2A x 0.01seg. / 34V(Vmax) - 15V(Vmin)= 0.001052F ≈ 1000uF

C=2A x 0.01seg. / 34V(Vmax) - 12V(Vmin)= 0.000909F≈ 1000uf
Vmin es la tensión que saldrá del capacitor hacia el LM317
Debes tomar en cuenta que es una CORRIENTE PULSANTE y la única forma de ACHATAR más la misma es cuando tenes MAYOR CAPACITANCIA en el condensador y de esta manera TIENES UNA DIFERENCIA DE TENSIÓN CHICA entre la Vmax o Vpk y la tensión Vmin.
Ahora bien,el problema viene cuando el LM317 DEBE DISIPAR LA DIFERENCIA ENTRE LA ENTRADA Y LA SALIDA,trayendo esto un problema porque el LM317 tiene un LÍMITE DE CORRIENTE según sea la diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y la salida: 
Vin - Vout = 40V = 0.2A y para Vin - Vout < 15V = 0.8A
Mira esto, con una diferencia de 40V tenes una potencia disipada de:
P = V x A = 40V x 0.2A = 8W
P = V x A = 15V x 0.8A = 12W
Y todo esto nos lleva a pensar que si la diferencia de tensión en una entrada de 34V y una salida de 9V tienes 15V de diferencia dando una corriente máxima de 0.8A,no pudiendo sacarle más corriente.Vas a estar en el limite de corriente que pueda manejar el LM317.Yo te aconsejaría que si quieres usar los 2 amperes que te da el trafo le coloques un transistor de potencia para poder manejar mas corriente no poner en el límite al LM317 haciendo que su vida útil sea muy corta....Yo te aconsejaría,si es que no le colocas un transistor,que le pongas un disipador grande para que disipe bien,ademas de un forzador para mover el calor disipado.
Fíjate el TO-220 sin disipador tiene una disipación maxima de 1W,y agregando el disipador aguanta bastante mas.Pero yo te sigo aconsejando usar un transistor de potencia para poder usar el transformador en todo su poder de corriente.Usa en datasheet para calcular que el LM317 trabaje en mas o menos unos 100mA e igual ponle un disipador......


----------



## locodelafonola (May 12, 2013)

hola tinchusbest.....  si miras  los 4 0 5 mensajes anteriores veras que el transformador se le conectan los extremos en paralelo...... asi queda de la misma potencia pero a mitad de su voltaje...... o sea 12v... aunque tus calculos no estan de mas.. y quedan de ayuda para alguien mas.. pero no es el caso este.... un abrazo ...juan


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 12, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> O sea, tenes esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeroglíficos everywhere  Me tapas en fórmulas que me he salteado de aprender  
rectificado y voltaje máx. entiendo, no sé cómo calculas el mínimo y lo que sigue...

¿Qué transistor puedo poner para manejar más corriente y aliviar al regulador?

El rectificado correcto para usar casi los 2A sería con 4 rectificadores
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=92167&stc=1&d=1368391901
¿O solo con 2 basta? como en mí anterior versión
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=92027&d=1368200659
Escuché tantas opiniones que me he mareado 
"enfasar los bobinados del transformador y obtener una sola salida de 12 Volt sin punto medio" con esto me mataron


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 13, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:
			
		

> Para poner en fase los dos bobinados debes poner un diodo en cada tap exterior del transformador y así tendrás los 12V y el tap central como 0V o masa.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora hablemos de los transistores de potencia para estos casos.Lo mas usual es el 2n3055 y aqui en el foro hay muchos......Hay fuentes como la tuya con el agregado del transistor de potencia y un disipador para el mismo...NO TE OLVIDES EL DISIPADOR PARA EL TRANSISITOR...


Lo de los diodos googleando lo encontré y es lo que tenía pensado en la primer versión de pcb que hice  los otros no los necesitaré. Enfasar me sonaba a unir en alterna por lo de "fase"  era más fácil rectificación "K" o con 2 diodos para trafo con punto medio, al menos ahora tengo una nueva palabra en mi diccionario 

Bueno vamos a la regulación, veré los circuitos que encuentre para compararlos con lo que fui diagramando a ver si me conviene agregar el transistor o reemplazar el 317 por un 350 que tiene el mismo patillaje con un bloque de aluminio robusto de CPU.

PD: Muchas gracias a "todos" por las explicaciones  me he puesto a sacar cuentas:
12V(trafo enfasado) * 1.4142 – 2V (caída de diodos) – 9V (regulados) * 2A = 12Watts 
El trafo debería ser de 10V 2A para tener que disipar la mitad de Watts ¿no?
¿Cómo calculo el disipador para esos 12W?

Y según el cálculo del 10% para el filtrado
C = (5*2A) / (50*14.97V) = 0,0134138162307176  13500uf  

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 13, 2013)

El intento por querer tener un trafo de 10V - 2A no funcionó 
No me entran las vueltas, con 13 - 2.6V; 18 - 3.7V; 20 - 4.1V
Según el cálculo de 4,5 vueltas por voltio 45 = 10V 
y con suerte me entraron bien justitas 20 

¿Si le coloco un filtro RC (6,8Ω y 1000µF) luego del puente y filtro, antes del circuito de regulación, 
la resistencia se iría a calentar por el paso de la corriente y estaría en la misma?
Estoy buscando la forma de que el regulador tenga que disipar menos sin colocar transistor
 y el problema es la diferencia de voltaje IN-OUT que se vaporiza.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 18, 2013)

hola estuve viendo recien el post porque no lo habia leido antes...... y la verdad no quiero debatir ... pero mi experiecia.. me lo demostro..con los años que no son pocos ... alex amigo.... te mariaron "feo".. todos los equipos de audio tienen rectidicacion de onda completa.."TODOS "..y mas si van aun pre-amplificador como es este caso ....o sea los pedales....... y aca te llenaron de formulas y cuestiones por ahorar unos diodos ......esta mal... lo que dice el amigo tinchusbest... porque el diodo que bloquea el semisiclo   positivo de la alterna ... y desaprovecha el semiciclo positivo para su rectificado ... pero bueno te voy a marear y no sirve... si el amigo puede...... quiero que me explique.. el porque de los dos diodos puestos en los extremos del trasformador...  para alguien que no sabe podrian ir los extremos juntos sin diodos......al rectificador y de ali es otra historia ..alex...ponele todos los diodos y filtra lo mas que puedas no es cuestion que por unos centavos..tengas ruido en el sistema no vale la pena ¿¿¿¿ no lo crees???..... tinchusbest segun todo lo que expusiste segun loque yoentendi los diodos noson nesesarios  que con los capacitores se aplana la coriente ... y entiesque segun turazonamiento tambien tenes un diodo demas...lo que selogra es elevar la tempera de los componentes cuando se rectifica demedia onda ..pero  sobre todo quiero que me expliques .....¿¿¿¿¿ el porque de los diodos D1 y D2 del esquema que sugeri y que segun entendi estan para rectificar....  juan


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 19, 2013)

En los 30 minutos que me hice este finde imprimí, planché y queme la PCB 
Para mi gusto quemó poco  y hay proximidad entre pistas (0.5mm).
Por otro lado la firma salió mal y la rasqué con un eje de láser de CD afilado,
quedó súper artesanal


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 22, 2013)

Hola gente 
Hice la prueba de enfasar los bobinados del transformador 
Coloqué 1N4007 y medí con relación a punto medio, me daba 6V y 6,1V. 
Y entre ellos 0V así que los junté y joya 12V 
Ya tengo gabo y disipador, aún no completé la plaqueta
porque antes veo si coloco los capacitores en ella o le tiro cables.

Para un mejor filtrado aún:
¿Que tal colocar bobina y capacitor a la entrada?
¿Y el ntc? ¿o solo sirven para fuentes conmutadas?
(Son reciclados de esa fuente de notebook)

¿Y si coloco fusible a la entrada como se calcula? 
porque en algunas fuentes comerciales he notado que ¿es de menos corriente que la salida?
Supongamos el caso "salida 2A" y "fusible a la entrada 500mA"


----------



## tinchusbest (May 24, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola gente
> Hice la prueba de enfasar los bobinados del transformador
> Coloqué 1N4007 y medí con relación a punto medio, me daba 6V y 6,1V.
> Y entre ellos 0V así que los junté y joya 12V
> ...


Lee esto a ver si podes comprender lo basico de las fuentes de alimentacion lineales


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola, estuve medio atorado de laburo y con poco tiempo libre.
Hoy me hice un espacio dejando de lado todo y posteo el resultado :babear:
me falta conectarle los coolers. Y una protección contra ruidos de red la haré
dentro de un estabilizador reciclado así tiene varias salidas para conectar esta
fuente, el ampli y algunas cositas más 

PD: Fuse de entra 500mA, de salida 2A. 
Hice un canje con el trafo por otro igual sin punto medio 
Voltaje de salida con el circuito que dejé líneas arriba me entrega 9,18V.

Saludos


----------

